
Celebrating Daemontools - tonyg
http://blog.infinitenegativeutility.com/2015/2/celebrating-daemontools
======
JdeBP
I was just speculating on whether daemontools family toolsets would work on
Microsoft's new Windows NT Linux subsystem, and explaining why systemd and
upstart will not.

* [https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11416376](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11416376)

